# Any Info On this Buck?



## Beaux_Hunter (May 19, 2006)

A friend of mine sent this one to me with information that it may be a new Tx state record. Anyone seen this one before?


----------



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

I read on texasbowhunter.com that is was poached up in OKlahoma. Great buck...


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Grande Venado said:


> I read on texasbowhunter.com that is was poached up in OKlahoma. Great buck...


Internet rumor!

Actually it was shot by my girlfriend last week. She was trying out a new bow at the archery shop in Tatas, Texas when she spotted the big buck out back, nocked an arrow and shot it out the back window....


----------



## JDM1967 (Oct 16, 2006)

AvianQuest said:


> Internet rumor!
> 
> Actually it was shot by my girlfriend last week. She was trying out a new bow at the archery shop in Tatas, Texas when she spotted the big buck out back, nocked an arrow and shot it out the back window....


DAYUUUUUMMMMMMM Nice Buck there Avian quest !!!:doowapsta at your young age of ahemmm 65 that will kill u of a heart attack you can't hunt like that still can you??? I hope and pray to the lords of rods to allow me to hunt like that at your age

lol


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm having a hard time deciding which is the better Trophy?:spineyes::spineyes:


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Crow's Nest said:


> I'm having a hard time deciding which is the better Trophy?:spineyes::spineyes:


Easy....The one with the nicest rack of course...

But I guess that really didn't answer the question, did it?


----------



## TexasSnowStorm (Jun 28, 2009)

That is some funny stuff right there


----------



## JDM1967 (Oct 16, 2006)

AvianQuest said:


> Easy....The one with the nicest rack of course...
> 
> But I guess that really didn't answer the question, did it?


I love the 2 point rack, wonder if it could be hung on the wall of my game room??? hmmmmmm:tongue:


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Man this one went South FAST !!!!:slimer: :cheers:


----------



## JDM1967 (Oct 16, 2006)

wtc3 said:


> Man this one went South FAST !!!!:slimer: :cheers:


LMAO


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

Well, if this were American Idol, which one would you choose to go to Hollywood?

Just sayin!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Damg I cant see anything but a RED X......


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Redfishr said:


> Damg I cant see anything but a RED X......


yer missing out bad, it's a pic of side by side comparison of 2 racks! :slimer:


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

Redfishr said:


> Damg I cant see anything but a RED X......


Same here, danm work firewall.....


----------



## contenderx (Oct 8, 2009)

I would have to mount that one on the ground, up on the wall is a little out of reach!


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

contenderx said:


> I would have to mount that one on the ground, up on the wall is a little out of reach!


Exactly what I was thinking!!!!


----------



## crashboatbasin (May 21, 2009)

what did she score 36 0 d


----------



## SargentfishR (Apr 23, 2007)

dayum, thought for a minute I was still on craigslist ...... nice..........buck.......wish my work shop looked like that !


----------



## srmtphillips (Oct 3, 2007)

Crow's Nest said:


> I'm having a hard time deciding which is the better Trophy?:spineyes::spineyes:


Not me - I'd have a better chance killing a buck like that than getting a blonde with big tatas that shoots a bow!


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

AvianQuest said:


> Easy....The one with the nicest rack of course...
> 
> But I guess that really didn't answer the question, did it?


:rotfl:
there outta be a rule that says you can give green to the same person twice.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Gotcha covered rog.


----------



## fish-n-agg (Jan 23, 2006)

It was a poached deer from BP property in Wilberton Oklahoma. The poacher and his buddy were caught with 96 poached antlers in the attick with the pictured deers antlers being in the pile.


----------



## frenzyfinder (Jul 8, 2008)

AvianQuest said:


> Internet rumor!
> 
> Actually it was shot by my girlfriend last week. She was trying out a new bow at the archery shop in Tatas, Texas when she spotted the big buck out back, nocked an arrow and shot it out the back window....


hahaha, AWSOME!


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

HI-Jacked after 2 replies, I think that is a record, and I think nobody cares... 2 best racks I have seen all year.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

That gal has some great form. Also draws a bow well, too.


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

*What Bow , I don't see one, I have looked and looked and looked*



Sunbeam said:


> That gal has some great form. Also draws a bow well, too.


What Bow , I don't see one, I have looked and looked and looked


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

She's HOTT!!


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

This must be her sister


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Shes got some teets but she is a butta face. 

Someone needs to post the other pictures of her.......


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

ROBOWADER said:


> Shes got some teets but she is a butta face.


So....you would kick her outta bed? I think not!


----------



## Sabine Bank Fisher (Jul 13, 2009)

I heard it was killed in Hemphill,TX 2 weeks ago by a friend of a friend, but now I don't know. I'd like a shot at that second rack though.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

ROBOWADER said:


> Shes got some teets but she is a butta face.


You could focus on her _face_?


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

bobbyoshay said:


> So....you would kick her outta bed? I think not!


Like he could get her into bed in the first place...:rotfl:


----------

